# Atlas Gray 997 Carrera w/ Gloss It



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Just a winterseal this time, no correction work.
2006 porsche carrera in atlas gray.

Quick before shots, nothing to bad














































process (abridged version)

CG maxi suds foam
CG CWG 2BM
Gloss It safe wheel gel
Gloss It mild green clay
Opti bond tire dressing
Noxon+steel wool for exhaust

LSP

Gloss It Gloss Finish x3 (paint and wheels)
Gloss It Concourso Gloss x1
Gloss Enhancer final wipedown

Afters






















































































































After sealing the wheels inside and out (3 coats Gloss It Gloss Finish)




























As always thanks for looking *


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work matey:thumb:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Stunning car and nice work mate!


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

very nice as allways!!!!


----------



## Nissan SE-R's (Jan 1, 2009)

wow... impressive.


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Awesome car and great work mate...:thumb:


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Awesome! Loving the amount of flake! :argie:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

looks great nice work


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks fantastic mate, awesome car too


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

looking very nice there mate :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

That looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Great Work Dave, Atlas Grey is one of the best colours out there in terms of flake pop! :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great turn around.


----------



## Dougle (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks like a different colour, different car 

Amazing work with no correction


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Clark said:


> Great Work Dave, Atlas Grey is one of the best colours out there in terms of flake pop! :thumb:


Thank you Clark, I agree Atlas is one of the finer porsche colors, It is dark enough to really pop when detailed yet light enough as to not show every last defect or look dirty all the time. I think Atlas would be my color if I were to purchase a P-car (one day...)
:thumb:


----------

